# I want to eat him



## kippaxlady (Feb 19, 2013)

Wilf.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh so gorgeous.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is so cute! Love the second picture. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Bless him, he is so gorgeous x x


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

He is gorgeous, would definitely go for a Roan next time. They are so cute when puppies, my hubbie commented the other day that all the photos on my phone are of Monty and I have got none of him! Whoops.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So cute love his eyes


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ah how lovely! Remonds me of my Pepper!


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

femmedufromage said:


> He is gorgeous, would definitely go for a Roan next time. They are so cute when puppies, my hubbie commented the other day that all the photos on my phone are of Monty and I have got none of him! Whoops.


How funny Sally as I would like a chocolate next time! Or a red!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Please don't  he's lovely xx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Wilf if one cute boy! I love the photo of him catching forty winks with his dolphin pal.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Sharon, it is scary we are talking about next time already!!! Eeek


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Scrumptious! I'd love a roan...gorgeous x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So cute - lovely eyes. My friend put something on facebook saying she sometimes takes photo's of random things just so she is not known as the mad lady with millions of pictures of dogs!! I am the same mind you.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The fur will get stuck in your teeth! He is lovely.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous! Love him!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

A beautiful boy


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

He is rather lush! x


----------

